# Plants For "Vampire Crab" (Geosesarma) setup?



## Turisas (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm setting up a home for my pair of vampire crabs, its going to be

2/3 land to 1/3 freshwater

The land part is going to be a mix of coco & gravel, as well as some living moss.

The water is going to be a couple of inches deep, enough to fully submerge in

I'm going to provide some driftwoods, hides and climbing places etc.

I'm wanting to know other than moss, what live plants I could plant in the soil or put in the water, for the crabs


----------



## ICS523 (Mar 10, 2012)

I'm unfamiliar with these crabs, do they trample/eat vegetation?
on the driftwood you could add some bromiliads. and in the water some anubias grown emersed would be nice. if you are using a false bottom (I would very much recommend this) than you could plant almost anything witch isn't to picky about soil. I would recommend choosing something witch likes wet feet, coco powder doesn't offer great drainage.
best of luck!


----------



## diggenem (Sep 2, 2011)

Turisas said:


> I'm setting up a home for my pair of vampire crabs, its going to be
> 
> 2/3 land to 1/3 freshwater
> 
> ...


Never kept vampires but I had red claws which are pretty much the same in size and husbandry. My red claws did nibble on my plants. They didn't eat my Broms and creeping fig so they are safe. They love to hide in the brom cups. 

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 2


----------



## skanderson (Aug 25, 2011)

not that i ever see my crabs in my viv but i have never seen any plant with damage on it that i could attribute to a vamp. lots of nice plants for a viv like you are describing. i would look on one of the planted tank forums for ideas. lots on really nice crypticornes, anubias, and other aroids that are cool.


----------



## ICS523 (Mar 10, 2012)

a lot of you could use some salegenella planna or HC as a ground cover.


----------



## FrogBoyMike (Aug 25, 2012)

this sounds cool. gonna post pix when done?


----------



## Totenkampf (Jun 25, 2012)

mine dont seem to do damage to plants although they do eat the pillow moss, java moss, riccia, dirt, and worm castings in there.

i have many types of plants in there, all the good choices for PDF vivariums. in the water section anubias, crypts, swords, and many tradiational aquarium stem plants will grow emmersed.

these are cool little guys, i hope a cult following of caretakers continues to evolve so that maybe we can get other types established liek the blue dart crab and purple orchid crab.


----------

